# Banana Bike!



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)

I found this one on fb. I'm picking it up today. I have been wanting one of these for years!!!



 

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Gotta find the high rise handle bars, and sissy bar for back of the seat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like I need to get a new shifter. I'm going to look for the one that mounts to the horizonal bars.


----------



## TimR (Sep 9, 2019)

Very cool. Brings back memories. I had similar, without sissy bar of course, and some kind of vinyl seat with metal flake in it. Pretty sure just a 3-spd, maybe 'no-speed'. Recall wanting the one with the shifter right on the center cross member. Mine looked like this color if I remember right.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2019)

That was sears answer for the schwinn manta ray. Rams horn bars and all. Very cool that it has the rear drum brake. Stick shifter for that one may be a little hard to find and it will be pricey when you do find it. Cool bike Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2019)

A 5 speed stick shifter for a twin tube bike is very hard to find........but heres one
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143333276181


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 9, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I found this one on fb. I'm picking it up today. I have been wanting one of these for years!!!
> 
> View attachment 171604
> 
> @woodtickgreg



Just a quick coat of forest green paint and you'll have that Christmas tree ready and rocken for another year... a barrel of fun, wagon loads I'd say.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just a quick coat of forest green paint and you'll have that Christmas tree ready and rocken for another year... a barrel of fun, wagon loads I'd say.


That picture was from the guys yard where I got it from.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> A 5 speed stick shifter for a twin tube bike is very hard to find........but heres one
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143333276181



I think I need one for a double bar frame....



 

I did find this one.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Se...ter/174014860563?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

A lil too much $$ right now. So, I have plenty of time. No rush....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That picture was from the guys yard where I got it from.



I had figured so, thought you would have followed....nice bike. We used to rake the front ends out, anywhere from 6 inches to 30 inches. Destroyed quite a few of those as kids. The Columbia bikes, did the same thing. My brother had about 35 bikes back in the day, with plans on being a custom bike shop. Then he got his driving license and the bike world changed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 10, 2019)

WUHT!!! A spider bike multi-speed with stick shift, hand brakes, and some funky handlebars! Man, I did not realize I lived on the wrong side of the tracks. My dad and my uncles worked as Sears so I had Sears, Craftsman, Kenmore, and J.C. Higgins everything growing up. But had nothing like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2019)

I was the neighborhood bike fixer upper kid. I used to do all their bikes. Just paint, parts, and maintenance on em. No fork customizing. Although my older brother had chopper. It was solid steel bar forks. Probably about 4' out. Very cool. I have no idea what happened to it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a bike like that for my 7th birthday in 1969.
Here's a pic of it (not my bike, just a pic of what it looked like).

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I had a bike like that for my 7th birthday in 1969.
> Here's a pic of it (not my bike, just a pic of what it looked like).
> 
> View attachment 173354



I like that shifter. I'm looking for one for my bike. it needs to mount on a double top horizontal bar though, not a single bar.
Very cool Herb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 25, 2019)

The only problem with that bike was the front brake grabbed hard & more than once, my family jewels hit that big shifter when I slid off that slick seat.
I recently found the receipt for that bike when I was going thru my Dad's stuff.
My folks paid $43.50 for that bike in 1969. Doesn't sound like much today, but the minimum wage was $.90 an hour back then. 90 cents an hour.
I rode that bike until the wheels fell off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> The only problem with that bike was the front brake grabbed hard & more than once, my family jewels hit that big shifter when I slid off that slick seat.
> I recently found the receipt for that bike when I was going thru my Dad's stuff.
> My folks paid $43.50 for that bike in 1969. Doesn't sound like much today, but the minimum wage was $.90 an hour back then. 90 cents an hour.
> I rode that bike until the wheels fell off.


Min. Wage wage $1.75 here in 69. I was working nights and going to school in day. So I got a whopping 17 cents for swing. $1.92


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2019)

I started in 83 at $3.37 hr. Woooo


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I started in 83 at $3.37 hr. Woooo


I started working at a local drug store chain in 1978 for $2.60/hr. That was my first real job, after having a paper route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

